# More harvest meat from the basement



## tkern (Jun 28, 2013)

We brought more things up from the basement. Lomos, Chorizo, Calabrese, Duck coppa. 

In the background is a glass jar with a rock in it. It was my welcome back to work gift after being out for 2 days with kidney stones.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 28, 2013)

Beautiful, I wish I had the skills and opportunity to do something like that. And I hope that you won't be bothered by kidney stones anymore. 

Stefan


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 28, 2013)

Duck coppa? Please elaborate... I do a large amount of coppa... Of the pork variety. Ask Mr. Chance... Glad you're on the mend btw sir.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 28, 2013)

It seems that all decent kitchen crews understand that laughter is the ONLY medicine...


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 28, 2013)

Cuz it's all we can afford...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 28, 2013)

Good stuff, need more pics.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks great. The Duck Coppa sounds incredibly good.

Dave


----------



## tkern (Jun 30, 2013)

View attachment 16533


Not cured, but 26kilos of andouille


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 30, 2013)

man, I really need to visit!

Glad to hear you are better.


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gorgeous looking sausages. Maybe you could put a Charcuterie thread together - seems the other one never got off the launch pad.


----------



## Hattorichop (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice meat, but is that Carter wabocho?


----------



## tkern (Jul 2, 2013)

Hattorichop said:


> Nice meat, but is that Carter wabocho?



What is: A pick-up line at a knife forum gathering.


Yup, its a Carter wa bocho.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope to see some of those cured beauties on Friday :hungry:


----------



## tkern (Jul 2, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> I hope to see some of those cured beauties on Friday :hungry:



and then some. I'm still deciding on how many courses and pairings. Of course, she'll be getting more fish on hers.


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 3, 2013)

Very cool.

Don't you hate the freaking stairs? 

If you don't, you will.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 8, 2013)

Travis and his boys did not disappoint! Well worth all the trips he had to make up and down the stairs 

I'll post some pics once our home internets gets working again.


----------



## gyutoguy (Jul 8, 2013)

I made duck 'prosciutto' by dry curing a large pastured duck breast (got it from a friend that raises duck!) in salt, juniper berries, bay leaves and black pepper for 48 hours I let it hang wrapped in cheese cloth in a cool, dry, dark place for 2 weeks. It was fantastic. OMNOMNOM. Superb with a good sourdough, a hit of mustard and fresh tomato.


----------



## tripleq (Jul 8, 2013)

Mmmmm. Basement meat.


----------



## tkern (Jul 17, 2013)

View attachment 17089


Not cured meat, but it was a nice captured shot. Plus chives are important. I haven't hired people based on crappily cut chives.

Edit: Konosuke Fujiyama 240


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 17, 2013)

Is that you Travis? And what's the chive cutting device? Looks like fancy shoes, and a DT/masamoto- esque profile.


----------



## tkern (Jul 18, 2013)

Yup, its me. Very specific about my chives. The knife is a Konosuke Fujiyama 240 w/ a handle from Isaiah Schroeder.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 21, 2013)

Comcast finally got our home internet service working again while I was away this weekend. I have some pics from our dinner at A&S to post in the next day or two, including a glorious plate of charcuterie. And yeah, I had to comment on the chive work to Travis at the end of the dinner; reminded me of some of the Japanese usuba videos.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 21, 2013)

Beautiful stuff. I'd love to stop by and check it out some time. I haven't been able to do any real dry curing in a few years. It's great to see people in the DC area doing this.


----------

